# EMP - Emperor Energy



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

Hey guys,

Another Oil speccie thats been on my watchlist for some time

They may show some life in a couple of weeks with upcoming drilling


Very very spec so not for the faint hearted and as always  DYOR


----------



## gfresh (10 July 2008)

Have held for a few weeks now.. 

Farm in on Bass Straight VIC P/41 with 12.5% option (drilling not expected to next year), and has farm in (up to 20%) with ARQ on Backreef prospect in Canning (drilling current, or next quarter).

Market cap just over $3M presently, can only go up from here. 

Team sounds like it has some good experience. 

_On 7 May 2008, OBL advised the ASX that OBL’s expert team of consultants (the former ExxonMobil regional geological and geophysical team) had completed their pioneering assessment of the Kimberley Downs Embayment feature located within the Blina Back Reef Play Joint Venture Area (Figure 3) using, what we believe is for the first time in the Canning Basin, the application of the latest 3D exploration techniques PSTM, PSDM and seismic processing and inversion techniques. This new work has delineated a ‘new reservoir play’ entirely situated within the Kimberley Downs Embayment._


----------



## doctorj (10 July 2008)

Backreef is interesting, but beware of cap raising between now and then to fund it.

If you're another 'Canning Believer', check out Hawk (backdoor for NSE).


----------



## bhutos (22 September 2009)

Will be interesting to see how the CBO funding goes and how quickly they can get the $3M minimum funding. Wish I took up a few more in the last cap raising.


----------



## ignitemusic (15 April 2010)

Hello, debut post

Whats your thoughts on this share? its running around like crazy.

Regarding this - "late March Oil Basins (OBL) announced to the market that it had become the designated 'operator'  on its prospective JV tenement in the Canning Basin in WA."

I'm thinking of jumping in atm at 5.5 cents, i hope i'm not to late.

And outta pure pure hope, it heading towards the 10 cents mark


----------



## King EU (7 July 2010)

Hmm, it seems that someone knew somthing was coming...
Anyone here got any idea, or did i just miss something?


----------



## grants (14 July 2010)

They just released an Independent Expert's Report that looks quite interesting given their small market cap.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 July 2010)

grants said:


> They just released an Independent Expert's Report that looks quite interesting given their small market cap.




Any insights as to what the report contains? Highligts et cetera? The more details in posts the more discussion it will generate


----------



## grants (14 July 2010)

Can't post links as yet.... 

From the report:
_16.0 RECOMMENDATIONS
The prime recommendation of this report is that Oil Basins persist with their
objective to explore for, develop and produce hydrocarbons of a nonconventional
origin from their Canning Basin acreage. Their innovative ideas of
CSG and/or shale gas production in this basin should be pursued. Their
consideration of gas to synthetic crude oil synthesis is capable of unlocking a
potential large scale undiscovered resource in an area of energy shortage and
with proposed export facilities nearby. Third party access to facilities is
established. Liquid hydrocarbons command a premium over gas and are more
readily economically transportable and more readily saleable. Ready local and,
probably, export markets exist for liquids in this time of oil shortage and high
prices._
_17.0 CONCLUSIONS
The major conclusions of this report are:-
Oil Basins Limited’s Canning Basin acreage is prospective for hydrocarbons,
either reservoired conventionally or non-conventionally.
The organic rich shales of the Goldwyer, Gogo, Laurel, lower Anderson
Formations and Winifred Formation of the Grant Group of the Canning Basin
sequence are established rich mature source rocks and they have sourced
several oil and a gas accumulation in within the Fitzroy Sub-basin.
The widespread sub-bituminous coal seams of the basal Lightjack Formation of
the Permian aged Liveringa Group are prospective for coal bed methane
extraction.
In addition to the established conventional source intervals listed above the
organic rich Permian aged Noonkanbah Formation exhibits excellent shale gas
potential, as do the traditional source intervals. The Noonkanbah Formation
appears to be in the early mature window in The Fitzroy Trough in general and
Oil Basins’ tenements in particularly. However more analytical geochemical work
is required to establish thermal maturity of the various potential shale gas source
intervals.
The Noonkanbah Formation is likely to be productive of “‘wet” or condensate rich
gas in most of the area of Oil Basins’ tenements. Some of previously mentioned
source intervals are also.
These tight carbonaceous shales are not traditional reservoir units as they lack
both porosity and permeability. However given the brittle nature of these units
and the high organic content along with adsorbed trapped gas they could be
ideal candidates for hydraulic fracture stimulation and horizontal wells to produce
a potentially large hydrocarbon accumulation.
If the Company’s exploration programs, either aimed at CSG or shale gas, are
successful the sheer size of target resource could enable the construction of a
large scale GTL plant. Recent feasibility studies, conducted for other operators,
suggest that these processes are economic at the current oil price. However the
economic viability of this process is volume dependent.
Ready markets exist for the sale of liquids and to a lesser extent gas, and other
petrochemical by-products.
Oil Basins have a very innovative and elegant proposal to utilize a potential but
as yet undiscovered resource of large magnitude in a remote location in an area
of insatiate energy demand.
The company has a substantial acreage position in the Fitzroy Sub-basin, the
most prospective and least remote of the Canning Basin’s sub-basins and will
have significant production from it if their exploration programs are fruitful.
The Fitzroy Sub-basin and the company’s acreage are sparsely explored and
potential exists for large discoveries of hydrocarbons either of a conventional or
non-conventional nature.
_

The report is much too long to give justice with a few quotes from it but if any one of several sites are successful (or taken over) there looks like good leverage to me. The numbers look pretty good for a company with only $5M market cap in my opinion. 

I've just bought a modest amount based on pure speculation. They seem to have a better chance than some.


----------



## King EU (30 July 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm still pretty new to trading and i was just wondering if one of you guys could explain to me why the release of an 'appendix' like the one today would result in 13% increase in share price?

I had a look through the document and it just looks like they were able to raise some capital by issuing shares at a reasonable discount to market prices, and i'm not quite sure why that is considered a positive sign.

Thanks,
EU


----------



## grants (12 August 2010)

Trading halt today... Interesting... Stock @ 6.6c, up from about 4c a month ago. Anyone else watching or a holder of these?


----------



## Buckfont (12 August 2010)

Liquified Natural Gas (LNG), has entered a Strategic Alliance Agreement with OBL to investigate the development of an lng project in NW Australia in the Kimberley and the Canning basin.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100810/pdf/31rt2jbdvwdrxf.pdf

I hold LNG


----------



## No Gain (10 October 2010)

OBL is looking very interesting. About to spud, probable announcement tomorrow on that. It is a high risk but High reward play. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## grants (11 October 2010)

Yes I have my eye on it!

Good volumes and nice increase in price. 

They seem to have a lot of prospects, not just the one starting now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## System (27 November 2017)

On November 24th, 2017, Oil Basins Limited (OBL) changed its name and ASX code to Emperor Energy Limited (EMP).


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2021)

Randomly picked for a pump and dump yesterday eh?
LNG you say? Very opportune....


----------



## brerwallabi (4 February 2021)

Don’t know this one, is it a pump and dump or is something up?


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> Don’t know this one, is it a pump and dump or is something up?



Looks like something's up, today anyway.
Chart reminds me of an echidna... and dogs that try to bite echidnas and get a face full of quills...

Independent Resource Statement – Vic/P47 Permit, Judith Gas Field 
Total P50 Un-risked Prospective Gas Resource increases by 50% to 1.848 Tcf 

Highlights 

• Interpretation and AVO analysis of recently acquired CGG Multi Client 3D Seismic Survey  
has highlighted the significant additional potential of the Kipper and Golden Beach sands, 
overlying the Judith gas sands 
• P50 Un-risked Prospective Gas Resource in these upper sands assessed at 622 Bcf (Billion  
Cubic Feet) within Vic/P47 (tied-back to the adjacent Kipper Gas Field)  
• Total P50 Un-risked Prospective Gas Resource within Emperor Energy’s 100% owned  
Vic/P47 permit increases by 50% to 1.848 Tcf (Trillion Cubic Feet) 
• New Seismic Survey data significantly reduces risk on previously reported 1.226 Tcf  
Prospective and 150 Bcf Contingent Resources in the Judith and Longtom sands within the Judith Gas Field 
• Revised Resource Statement completed by 3D-GEO Pty Ltd, Melbourne

Any idea what this is worth @Smurf1976 ?
I've got no clue about gas, cubic feet things and stuff, costs. NAFC.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> Don’t know this one, is it a pump and dump or is something up?



Hmmm, turns out the dump was an inside day. Then it had an even bigger pump n dump 🤔
Chart center is Feb 2021


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Any idea what this is worth @Smurf1976 ?
> I've got no clue about gas, cubic feet things and stuff, costs. NAFC.



Taking their claimed discoveries at face value, so not questioning whether the quantities are real or not, then at $10 per GJ (approximate price over the past few months prior to the recent jump) then:



frugal.rock said:


> P50 Un-risked Prospective Gas Resource in these upper sands assessed at 622 Bcf




That's 650 PJ (petajoules) or worth about $6.5 billion.



frugal.rock said:


> New Seismic Survey data significantly reduces risk on previously reported 1.226 Tcf
> Prospective and 150 Bcf Contingent Resources in the Judith and Longtom sands within the Judith Gas Field




At $10 per GJ that's about $14 billion.

*However* there is the question of:

Cost to develop the field and get the gas out of the ground and to shore.

Exact composition of the gas. How much of it is methane (natural gas), how much is ethane, propane, butane? And how much is inert and of no value? And crucially, is anything present (eg mercury) that makes processing problematic and expensive?

I note that at present they seem to be looking at building a separate processing facility (rather than selling the raw gas to an existing facility) and processing gas at the rate of about 80 million cubic feet per day. At $10 per GJ that's about $840,000 per day or just over $300 million a year before any costs are taken into account.

That's just doing the math based on the claimed reserves etc and taking them as correct. In the real world some variation is likely.

I've used $10 per GJ as the price. Given that price is highly volatile at present that's really just a round figure approximation - a couple of years ago $6 would be closer to it but the current spot price in Victoria is $14.84


----------



## greggles (7 September 2022)

EMP is an interesting micro cap gas play that has recently been brought to my attention against a background of booming natural gas prices.

The company is claiming that their Judith Gas Project in the Gippsland Basin has a 1.8 TCF P50 Prospective Recoverable Resource and they are aiming for 80 MMSCFD plateau production over 25 years. A Judith-2 Appraisal Well is to de drilled in 2023 to define reserves.

Market cap is presently ~$7.5 million and there is some positive share price movement today.

If management is correct, this is a huge gas resource potentially worth billions. The key word there is potentially as there are many variables and risks involved with actual gas production not expected until 2027.

Still, this would appear to be a company worth investigating further. Their Presentation for the RIU Good Oil and Gas Conference, released yesterday, makes for interesting reading.


----------

